# Got my Dummy!



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Started with a complete and I've been changing and adding parts all day.

Build:
18" Dummy Complete
Xtracycle Kickback
Xtracycle Magic Carpet
Xtracycle Wideloaders
Xtracycle Longloader
Planet Bike Fenders
Brooks B17 Saddle
Cane Creek Thudbuster
Speedplay Drillium Pedals
Ergon GC2 Grips
Down Low Glow (on it's way)

I may put a Stokemonkey on, not sure yet. I'll probably get the v-racks and kickback powdercoated to match the frame. Still not sure if I like the Kickback. It's a pain to use and even worse when the Wideloaders are on. I'm going to cut the legs down a bit. That should make it easier to use. The bike fits great and the Thudbuster is awesome. This is my first Brooks saddle so I'm eagerly waiting for it to break-in. I need to put on a shorter stem with some rise or get some further swept-back bars. I am reaching a little more than I'd like with the complete's setup.

Anyone know how that Nathan reflective tape holds up to weather/time?


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Congrats on the acquisition of what might be the most fun bicycle you will own. And welcome to the cult.

Sounds like you're blessed to have some nice extras installed with the initial build, and minus the stem tweaking issue, you're due for some peaceful long miles and wonderful days ahead.

Mine will be a year old this month. And I've been tweaking it almost constantly including the matching paint scheme you mention. It's hard *not* to tweak the Dummy, and I think that's driven by 1. the simple fact that this cargo platform is beggin' for tweaks, and 2. simple enthusiasm.

Accordingly, let us now heed the great words of Sir Frederick Mercury: "Get on your bikes and RIDE."


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

congrats!
and
welcome to the Big Dumb world!


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

mangoman said:


> Congrats on the acquisition of what might be the most fun bicycle you will own. And welcome to the cult.
> 
> Sounds like you're blessed to have some nice extras installed with the initial build, and minus the stem tweaking issue, you're due for some peaceful long miles and wonderful days ahead.
> 
> ...


Haha it helps when you rob parts from other bikes


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

Congrats! And welcome to the world where pedaling a 45+lb bike is cool!


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Just had a thought while dismounting the bike today with stuff I forgot was on the snapdeck. It's a damn good thing I don't have kids because they would get roundhouse kicks to the face everytime I swung a leg over without failure. Haha


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

LOL. 

Dude, you KNOW someone, somewhere has done this...they'd simply never admit it!


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

pigeonfarmboy said:


> Just had a thought while dismounting the bike today with stuff I forgot was on the snapdeck. It's a damn good thing I don't have kids because they would get roundhouse kicks to the face everytime I swung a leg over without failure. Haha


hence the reason for the bent top tube:
to help facilitate easier dismounts/mount by simply stepping across the top tube

on my dummy, i'm using a stoker bar, which of course is another obstacle 
therefore: the standard has become to step across the top tube, which also reduces that awkward moment of swinging a leg over the saddle.

the more cargo on The Dummy, the more critical it becomes to maintain control of your rig.

so give it a shot, and try to make it a habit.

riding a big long cargo bike entails a few changes in habits.

peace...d


----------



## Val Kleitz (Feb 4, 2009)

> Just had a thought while dismounting the bike today with stuff I forgot was on the snapdeck. It's a damn good thing I don't have kids because they would get roundhouse kicks to the face everytime I swung a leg over without failure. Haha


Not belabour the point too much, but this exactly why I knew that a proper cargobike centerstand should have a remote. You stop, then you put both feet on the ground, then you put the bike onto the stand, and then you think about swinging a foot over whatever part of the bike is best. I knew from the start that I would have loads that were as high as (or higher than) my head, and I didn't want to try to balance that while stepping off. After over six years of doing it that way, I would hate to try it otherwise.


----------



## surlywhore (Dec 7, 2005)

pigeonfarmboy said:


> Just had a thought while dismounting the bike today with stuff I forgot was on the snapdeck. It's a damn good thing I don't have kids because they would get roundhouse kicks to the face everytime I swung a leg over without failure. Haha


Luckily my son had his head down and his helmet on! It's like pulling in to the garage with your bike on the roof, you only do it once!


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Been collecting some cool parts and got them installed the other day.










I needed more mounting space for all my crap so I got a Jones Loop bar. I also wanted a shorter stem than what came on the complete so I opted for a Thomson 31.8x90mm X4. I liked the NiteRider USB light so much I bought the X2 Dual set I found on sale. The USB can now just be used as a backup if I'm out riding longer than the X2 capacity. I dig the look of the Crane bell. Didn't think the look of it would fit with the bike.










I ended up getting a Rolling Jackass stand and I love it. I want to make a custom deployment cable lever for it out of an old 5-speed Schwinn shifter or something just to give it a unique engagement. Also got the RockTheBike Down Low Glow installed and it's really cool. I definitely feel more seen at night.










The B17 Flyer with the Thudbuster feels really nice. I'm a heavy guy @ 230 lbs. so every bit of suspension helps.










Found this deck at a skate shop near me. I wanted something with a simple pattern on it. Hopefully this will make it go faster.....


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

wow! 
super duper fancy!
wow!
very nice!

Down Low Glow?
Rolling Jackass?
those feet
that light...
UFO landing?


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

UFO.. Yes. Can't wait to see what our Mothership will look like. Who's building that thing, anyway?

Anyway, killer build! Would love to see some shots at dusk with all your 'landing lights' turned on.


----------



## Val Kleitz (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh, yes, black and white checkerboard is guaranteed to make the ride faster, and the Down Low Glow clears the motorized riffraff out of the way so nicely. Wow.


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

So I was bored tonight and decided to take back some movie rentals. I get about 2 miles from home when coming around a turn and the left crank just falls off and gets run over by my rear tire. (Luckily I didn't eat it into the traffic whizzing by me.) I looked all over the road for the bearing pre-load cap and couldn't find it. I limped it back home on the temporarily mended crank. Glad I have that little tool kit I just got earlier today! I looked all over my driveway and street for the cap and finally found it in the garage underneath my motorcycle. Strange place to fall off. Looks like it was installed improperly as the first few rows of threads were stripped off.

Looking through my photos I noticed it was missing the other day I took shots of the Dummy.









My first major breakdown, glad I was prepared. Guess all those years in Boy Scouts paid off afterall.

The Down Low Glow is AWESOME! Cars literally switch lanes to get around me. Never felt so safe at night.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

That is by far the most pimped out Big Dummy I have ever seen.


----------



## opnykanen (May 3, 2007)

ScaryJerry said:


> That is by far the most pimped out Big Dummy I have ever seen.


Although pigeonfarmboys dummy is super sweet, I think this one take's the price


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

opnykanen said:


> Although pigeonfarmboys dummy is super sweet, I think this one take's the price


Fun to see the personalities in each Dummy build, the Firefly included.

Which reminds me...*Pigeonfarmboy*: You naming yours? You're in the Cult of Dummy either way...but just curious. { Mine was named "Goat" early on, without thinking much about it. Just reminded me of the mountain goats I'd read about. }


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah the Goat and Firefly are definitely cooler than mine. (for now 

Dunno about a name yet. I usually don't name anything.


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Got a bunch of patches sewn on. Still have a ton to go.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Been shoppin' at MilSpecMonkey, eh?


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

https://www.stickergiant.com/bike-and-destroy_g009.html


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## Captain Chaos (Jan 29, 2006)

Totally awesome bike, loving the three-headlight set-up and the cruiser-style bars!

Just a quick question though...



pigeonfarmboy said:


> I get about 2 miles from home when coming around a turn and the left crank just falls off and gets run over by my rear tire ... Looks like it was installed improperly as the first few rows of threads were stripped off.


Since the bearing pre-load cap merely pre-loads the bearings isn't it more likely that the pinch-bolts on the left-arm crank weren't properly tightened, meaning only the pre-load cap was holding the crank-set together? That would explain it stripping and falling off, even if the garage is a strange place for it to happen.

I only ask because I've occasionally forgotten to tighten the pinch-bolts on my Shimano external BB cranks whilst doing maintanence!


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Did a Dummy vid too.


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Hate to tease without photos. But I've got the front DH Large Marge/Maxxis 2.5" Hookworm wheelset mounted. Just waiting for my Nuvinci CVP hub to get laced up correctly (He misread the instructions the first time)

You DO have to cut off the cantilever bosses. They are too wide for the wheel itself to pass through. Ordered up some Woody's fenders that will be wide enough to cover the beast. Maybe by the end of the day tomorrow I'll have the rear on so I can take some photos!


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

pigeonfarmboy said:


> Hate to tease without photos. But I've got the front DH Large Marge/Maxxis 2.5" Hookworm wheelset mounted. Just waiting for my Nuvinci CVP hub to get laced up correctly (He misread the instructions the first time)
> 
> You DO have to cut off the cantilever bosses. They are too wide for the wheel itself to pass through. Ordered up some Woody's fenders that will be wide enough to cover the beast. Maybe by the end of the day tomorrow I'll have the rear on so I can take some photos!


Tease.


----------



## HardyWeinberg (Aug 3, 2007)

sweet!

Tangentially, those woody fenders look really nice but are they truly functional w/o a latitudinal(?) curve to follow the arc of the tires?


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

The bolt fell out of my Mr. Whirly's on my Dummy as well. I moved the one from my Pugsley over while I waited for my replacement. It fell out too. It hardly engages any threads with the proper number of spacers on the BB. The new one, however, has twice the thread depth. I'm ****ing pissed. Surly should have swapped them out. I replaced it because I thought maybe it was my fault on my install when in fact it is a faulty design that they were aware of and fixed. I want my money back. If I had known I know Surly would have just given me the part.


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Well it's taken longer than I thought since I forgot about needing a chain tensioner. Should be all buttoned up as soon as we're done with the Nuvinci cables.










I was suprised how little clearance there is on the back side of the rear tire to the xtracycle frame crossmember.

I'll get better photos up when I bring it home.


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

Yowza.


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Got some suckers to pay up money owed today as well so the stokemonkey is officially ordered!!!


----------



## mangoman (Oct 25, 2005)

I hate you.



Jus' kiddin'!

POST PICS when it's done, fer cryin' out loud...


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Never thought I'd be able to justify the purchase but it's weird. 3 different people I loaned money to that I thought I'd never see again just paid me all in the last couple days. (Now if I could just get the other 3 crossed off the list)

I will make a video, I got a kickass mount that I can clamp anywhere on the bike. Not that any of you want to see my ugly ass gasping for air after riding 10 feet.


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

All buttoned up. Forgot to take detail shots of the Nuvinci....doh!


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

That's one tough Dummy. An IGH is required for that kind of meat. I'm thinking of changing to a 7spd for a bit more tire clearance.


----------



## aljee (Aug 27, 2009)

digging the look of the fatter tires. the dummy is the main ride for my wife and daughter. i am itching to swap out the 1.5in tires for something a lot meatier, but she is really happy with it, so i hestitate to rock the boat. i do like how nimble it is with the narrow tires, but i think that i would like it more with cushiony fatties (also think it would be better for bigger loads). though it is slightly heavier, the BD feels more agile than my 58cm LHT. i think it is because of the 26in wheels. 
it looks like you swapped out the saddle in your new photos. what did you go with instead of the b17?


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

It's a Selle Anatomica Titanico. Pricey but you'll never touch a Brooks again unless yours is already broken in. It feels great from day 1.


----------



## aljee (Aug 27, 2009)

personally, i like the firmness of the Brooks, but I am really interested in trying out a Selle. I am looking for something for my pug build, and somehow, a standard B17 doesn't seem right. i am thinking either a Selle, chopped B17, or a black VO 6. i've heard mixed things about the Selle's support but i am still interested...


----------



## pigeonfarmboy (Feb 17, 2009)

Only reason I don't have one on the Pug is because I worry about it getting ruined in the snow/mud.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

pigeonfarmboy said:


> Only reason I don't have one on the Pug is because I worry about it getting ruined in the snow/mud.


I've got a SA Titanico on my Pug...it's been to Baja, thrashed all winter, used on the CDN GDR, taken to Burning Man - and so far going strong.

I own several Brooks saddles as well. I'd rate the Brooks at an 8 out of 10 for comfort and the SA at a 10/10. I've never needed to wait for a Brooks to break in - they are comfy out of the box for me.

If the SA wasn't double the cost of a Brooks I'd use them on all my bikes. Having said that if I'd never tried one and just owned Brooks saddles I'd not be bothered much as they are fine for 10hrs+ of riding day after day. I can't really ask for more.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

pigeonfarmboy said:


> Got a bunch of patches sewn on. Still have a ton to go.


Great job on the BD...mine looks so ghetto compared to all you guys with the pimped out rides!!...


----------



## aljee (Aug 27, 2009)

i am wondering if the "clydesdale" model of the SA would be a good in-between for someone who prefers a firmer saddle and was under 180lbs? 
i am about 160lbs these days and i am kicking around the idea of the heavier duty SA (for the pug).


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

aljee said:


> i am wondering if the "clydesdale" model of the SA would be a good in-between for someone who prefers a firmer saddle and was under 180lbs?
> i am about 160lbs these days and i am kicking around the idea of the heavier duty SA (for the pug).


I really can't say...I've got two SA saddles, but I'm 165lbs and they work good for me. You could call SA and chat with them. They'd be able to give you some idea of what to expect.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

your bike is rad!
what do those hookworks measure out to on those rims?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Freakin’ sweet!!! Planning on doing that to my newly-acquired Big Dummy. Very happy to see someone has already done the dirty work of seeing whether or not it is possible. :thumbsup:


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

thats a Nuvinci with a triple up front?

I'm looking at this data sheet http://www.fallbrooktech.com/docs/N360_Datasheet_English.pdf

I remember trying them out at Sea Otter, but don't recall asking if a triple would work up front.

if so... do you happen to have an idea of what the range in gear inch % is?

what chainring(s)/cog combo(s) are you using?

thanks
d-


----------

